# Getting "birds"



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

If you work at a hunt test they usually let you take home a bird at the end, if your club has a training session you may be able to get a bird at the end. The place we train at also sells birds, but they don't always have them available.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Whistling Wings Farm up your way will ship them to you(dead) also ask your training group if someone has a local source so you can get fliers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can try to talk to local hunting clubs; They stock birds and will usually let you know of any local sources. One of the clubs I belong to stocks from a major bird farm out of state but pointed me to a more local guy for the occasional bird when the club does not have any for sale.

I did join 2 hunt/gun clubs in my area to gain access to dog training grounds, ponds and birds. Both clubs allow birds to be brought into the training grounds.

Retriever Dog club training days also sometimes have flyers and you can request them after the training is done - my club usually charges about $10 for a flyer and the birds that are used can't be left on the grounds so if you stay til the end, you can probably get birds at your club  Actually, the training session sign-ups request everyone bring bags to help with the birds at the end.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the best sources for training birds is bird auctions. Almost anywhere there are farms in the area there are bird auctions, at which pigeons, ducks and sometimes pheasant are sold economically. Ask at feed and grain stores in your area, and watch the local paper for ads.

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

EvanG said:


> One of the best sources for training birds is bird auctions. Almost anywhere there are farms in the area there are bird auctions, at which pigeons, ducks and sometimes pheasant are sold economically. Ask at feed and grain stores in your area, and watch the local paper for ads.
> 
> EvanG


 
Now I have never heard of one of those! I'll have to look for one.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

If you can't find one through the usual sources, check around for anyone who races pigeons. There are many people across the country who do. Check with vets, feed & grain stores, etc. to see if they know someone. Those racers will know exactly when and where the auctions are. Sometimes racers will sell birds they've culled from racing stock.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I would only want dead birds. I do not have the resource to take care of live birds. For training I can do live birds at club training events. 

I will look into the above suggestions. Thanks

Ann


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, live birds can become dead birds pretty easily! Doesn't quite work the other way around...:

Granted, I say that like it's easy for most people to kill a bird. I guess since I'm apparently the designated bird dispatcher for both golden clubs in my whole state, it's not too big a deal for me. I'd love to find one of those bird auctions. I'd probably spend WAY too much money though.


----------

